# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Imagen Video, an AI system that can generate video clips given a text prompt, Imagen Video, an AI system that can generate video clips given a text prompt

## Airicist2

Developer - Google Inc.

imagen.research.google

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google answers Meta’s video-generating AI with its own, dubbed Imagen Video"

by Kyle Wiggers
October 5, 2022

----------

